# JD Ehydro 4310 No forward or reverse



## gunnmale (May 12, 2020)

Folks new to the site, had the 2004 tractor about 1 year, previous to it quitting all together it would sometimes stop and engine revs would drop, I would just wait 30 seconds and it would rev up again, this would sometimes happen a lot sometimes not at all. Now I have no forward and no reverse, tractor starts, FEL and PTO work ok. See on other sites to observe flashing light, I got a list of codes and most of the ones I get say forward and reverse posimeter (??) out of range. Had been underneath, removed the cover and checked for obvious damage to wires etc, could see nothing wrong at the base of the pedals. Downloaded a service manual online, says nothing about how to rectify this situation, other threads I have seen says its possible to do. So my questions are 1. Which JD manual would address this problem , with the fix , I had seen 1 thread where a special tool was required ??. 2. Need to tow the tractor from the field to the shop, 1/2 mile, did the logical stuff, neutral out of FWD etc. but the hydraulic transmission is still binding up the wheels, friend said that's all I can do , just take it slow, any ideas on towing this tractor back to the shop. 3. Had seen a thread where owner put the same tractor into the dealer with the same problem, after much checking they said the HST ( I believe) module was the problem, for $500, Any thoughts on how to check this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this the same sheet of codes that you have?
https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums...ehydro-error-code-4x10-ehydro-fault-codes-pdf
I've never tried to tow a hydro tractor, but if it's locking up, is it actually in neutral? Have you tried moving it while it's running...


----------



## gunnmale (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the codes, its the same one I printed from another site, yes I have tried towing it with engine on and off, lever on the left is in the N position but I can tell I am turning everything over by the resistance from the tractor. Am waiting for another online, pdf, supposedly searchable, JD 4310 manual hopefully this has the procedure for checking , and recalibrating the forward and reverse Potentiometers


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You are not supposed to tow a hydro. Other HST mowers have a disconnect for moving. Otherwise put it on a trailer to move it. Or pick it up with a loader?

You might consider a re-boot. Disconnect the battery for 10-15 minutes (or more) and see if it corrects


----------

